# SAO PAULO | Faria Lima Plaza | 126m | 413 ft | 21fl | T/O



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Developer:* HSI & VR Investimentos 

*Architecture: *KPF & KOM

*Use: *Office

40.937m²

LEED gold

Site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Updates








@drone.leo






















amando_martins.silva


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, looking good!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

_volpeimagens_


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Awesome design! And it looks like it's almost finished already!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

_@jefflemos95_









_@vanee.marqs_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

_Drone Birdun_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

_Laércio Silva_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

_Luiz Felipe Alves_

















_Anibal Portugal_









_Gisela Schmidt_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

_Volpe Imagens Aéreas


  




_
KPF


----------

